# ScoTTish weekend in October - ****UPDATE on first post****



## Hev

*****IMPORTANT UPDATE*****
After quite a few phone calls and a few occassions of raised blood pressure, I have changed the hotel we are staying at to a different one. We will now be staying at http://www.aviemorehighlandresort.com/l_hotels.htm in the Academy Hotel. Unfortunately the rate is a little higher but I hope that you won't object to the few extra pounds (believe me, it is worth the extra Â£4!!). The new rate is Â£44 per person per night for dinner, bed & breakfast.

To book, phone 0845 608 3734 and quote the ref AUDI071006 (otherwise you'll be paying full whack!)

For those who have already booked the other hotel, send me a PM with the name you made your booking under and I will cancel our rooms.

Sorry for the hastle :?

Hev x

_____________________________________________________________

The plans for the October weekend meet have changed slightly so hence the new thread.................

*Date: Friday 6th October - Sunday 8th October (Friday night optinal, Saturday night compulsary )

Where: Nethybridge Hotel, Nethybridge, Inverness-Shire (couple of miles out of Aviemore)

Cost: Â£40 per person per night for dinner, bed and breakfast

Telephone: 01479 821203 (quote the TT Owners Club)

Hotel website: http://www.strathmorehotels.com/neth_site/index.htm*

I changed the venue from the Oban area due to the high cost for ferries and feeling that we have already been in the Glen Coe area a couple of times now so a change of scenery wouldn't go amiss.

Aviemore area has some fantastic places to go visit and of course some brill roads. At the Archery meet it was mentioned that you can drive all the way round Loch Ness so I had this in my head as a plan

The hotel are really friendly and there is only a couple other rooms taken by other guests. There are loads of rooms available (including family - MTF :wink.

Get booking and I'll see ya there 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Looking good Hev....and booked!

Fri, Sat & Sun nights 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do we get to go on the steam trains as well :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just booked rooms for the Friday and Saturday . Surreal conversation "hello i would like to book a room please" Oh Ha Ha Ha "sorry that is the Nethybridge Hotel " yes " you do have guest rooms " yes " can I book one please " sorry i thought you said something else [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Must be your "why Ay Hinny" accent...they only understand proper English up there :wink:

Dave

ps I'm sure you'll correct my spelling of your local dialect


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Must be your "why Ay Hinny" accent...they only understand proper English up there :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> ps I'm sure you'll correct my spelling of your local dialect


Close enough for me


----------



## davyrest

booked in today for Friday and Sataurday night.


----------



## davidg

Correct me if I'm wrong but where the first dates @ 14th oct :? :? :?


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but where the first dates @ 14th oct :? :? :?


Have you ANY idea how long it took me to search back :?: :!:  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=610 ............. last post on the page :wink:

I hope you guys can make it :? ........................ pleeeeeeeeeeeeease  :-* :-* :-*

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but where the first dates @ 14th oct :? :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ANY idea how long it took me to search back :?: :!:  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=610 ............. last post on the page :wink:
> 
> I hope you guys can make it :? ........................ pleeeeeeeeeeeeease  :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I had 14th in my head :roll: 

We will be in sunny Greece that weekend ,, back on the 11th for the weekend of the 14th :? :? :? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> I had 14th in my head :roll:
> 
> We will be in sunny Greece that weekend ,, back on the 11th for the weekend of the 14th :? :? :? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Go to Greece the following week ......................... you know you want to :wink:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

No good for us I'm afraid.


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> No good for us I'm afraid.


  - do we smell or something?

ok, don't answer that 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good for us I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> - do we smell or something?
> 
> ok, don't answer that
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hey smelly :lol: ,, flights are booked , accommodation booked ,, so we can do the 14th :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Looks like my fault i just thought it was the 14th :? :? :?


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good for us I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> - do we smell or something?
> 
> ok, don't answer that
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey smelly :lol: ,, flights are booked , accommodation booked ,, so we can do the 14th :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Looks like my fault i just thought it was the 14th :? :? :?
Click to expand...

Come up the 14th anyway..................... I'm sure we can find someone for you to play with :-*

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good for us I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> - do we smell or something?
> 
> ok, don't answer that
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

No you just keep choosing weekends that don't work for us. Well, ok, some of you smell a bit :wink:


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> .................. I'm sure we can find someone for you to play with :-*
> 
> Hev x


        now that is an offer not to be missed :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good for us I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> - do we smell or something?
> 
> ok, don't answer that
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you just keep choosing weekends that don't work for us. Well, ok, some of you smell a bit :wink:
Click to expand...

It's only Saint who smells (of hair product anyway :wink - hehehe he ain't here to defend himself at the mo and I wonder if he'll be gassed reading all my rubbish when he gets back :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

booked for saturday night in the 'family room'


----------



## PR

May be able to meet you up there..... Not sure... might be moving house that weekend, but then again could just clear out and lt someone else deal with it? 8)


----------



## Hev

<cough>



Hev x


----------



## davidg

sneeze


----------



## Hev

Must be a change in the weather causing these colds  

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Must be a change in the weather causing these colds
> 
> Hev x


----------



## Hev

Ahhhhhhhh, but I have a very important piece of advice for you .............










Hev x


----------



## trev

Hi all put our names down for this one please


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but where the first dates @ 14th oct :? :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ANY idea how long it took me to search back :?: :!:  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=610 ............. last post on the page :wink:
> 
> I hope you guys can make it :? ........................ pleeeeeeeeeeeeease  :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had 14th in my head :roll:
> 
> We will be in sunny Greece that weekend ,, back on the 11th for the weekend of the 14th :? :? :? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...

Then you can come to the Black Tie Dinner


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Hi all put our names down for this one please


How were the hols? can we meet up with you on the way up?


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all put our names down for this one please
> 
> 
> 
> How were the hols? can we meet up with you on the way up?
Click to expand...

great Andy two weeks are not long enough will meet up with you, will give you a call are you coming up on the friday to sunday ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all put our names down for this one please
> 
> 
> 
> How were the hols? can we meet up with you on the way up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great Andy two weeks are not long enough will meet up with you, will give you a call are you coming up on the friday to sunday ?
Click to expand...

Leaving after work 2 ish on Friday back on Sunday. Busy time off on hols on Monday ,get back on 26th then its the Great North Run , then this


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all put our names down for this one please
> 
> 
> 
> How were the hols? can we meet up with you on the way up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great Andy two weeks are not long enough will meet up with you, will give you a call are you coming up on the friday to sunday ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving after work 2 ish on Friday back on Sunday. Busy time off on hols on Monday ,get back on 26th then its the Great North Run , then this
Click to expand...

meet at our house if you want or could meet you at the forth bridge up to you, have a good holiday dont get too many speeding fines see you when you get back


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all put our names down for this one please
> 
> 
> 
> How were the hols? can we meet up with you on the way up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great Andy two weeks are not long enough will meet up with you, will give you a call are you coming up on the friday to sunday ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving after work 2 ish on Friday back on Sunday. Busy time off on hols on Monday ,get back on 26th then its the Great North Run , then this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meet at our house if you want or could meet you at the forth bridge up to you, have a good holiday dont get too many speeding fines see you when you get back
Click to expand...

Four weeks away from work [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Then I go back to two shifts [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Early and late


----------



## AlexC

Hey,

I was just wondering if this meet is open to anyone?

I've had my TT a year but never been to one of these events before. What's the format?

Cheers - Alex.


----------



## mac's TT

AlexC said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just wondering if this meet is open to anyone?
> 
> I've had my TT a year but never been to one of these events before. What's the format?
> 
> Cheers - Alex.


Recommend you PM HEV. Check out the 1st post and book the hotel.voila. (not the name of the hotel) also post where you are from and other may meet with you on the way.

I'm soooooo jealous, I cant make it :x


----------



## trev

That's us booked in even got a discount well done Hev


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> That's us booked in even got a discount well done Hev


less than Â£40 pppn??


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

If you have well done - and I'm pe*d off. Booked for three nights and they wouldn't do a 2 for 3 deal. Miserable jocks :wink:

Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down :wink: :lol:

Nice to see you back Trev and Evelyn 

Dave


----------



## Hev

AlexC said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just wondering if this meet is open to anyone?
> 
> I've had my TT a year but never been to one of these events before. What's the format?
> 
> Cheers - Alex.


Hi Alex

First of all, welcome to our Playground  ................ and of course the ScoTTish contingent are fanTTastic   

Meets are open to anyone who wants to come along . The Scottish meets range from afternoon drives, days doing domething different (our most recent was archery a few weeks ago) to things like this that last over a few days (or as many days as you can manage) - some folk will only be able to meet on the Saturday night, others will come along on the Sunday, die-hards will stay all weekend.

This one ..................... Friday night, meet up (maybe mini cruise to get there, depending on those headed there), bleather, laugh, eat, drink ........... Saturday, meet more folk, we drive somewhere, do/see something, another drive, dinner, bleather, laugh, drink <hic>, laugh lots more .................... Sunday, meet again, drive, see/do something, drive again, home.

Let us know where you are based and we'll make sure you slot into the cruise.

See ya soon

Hev x


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If you have well done - and I'm pe*d off. Booked for three nights and they wouldn't do a 2 for 3 deal. Miserable jocks :wink:
> 
> Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down :wink: :lol:
> 
> Nice to see you back Trev and Evelyn
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave trying to get used to the cold weather again :roll: 
do you think it's asda buy two get the third free :lol:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's us booked in even got a discount well done Hev
> 
> 
> 
> less than Â£40 pppn??
Click to expand...

yes that's for the weekend :wink: + car hire for the two day's :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev and Ev! - welcome back  8) and glad to see you are booked   



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down


Not me!  ............. anyway, it is early days yet, give it another week! ........... mind you, Mr & Mrs Mag will be off on hols so it might be a little bit quieter :wink:

mac's TT - <hmph> we could start to take this personally :roll:, see ya next time.

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev and Ev! - welcome back  8) and glad to see you are booked
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!  ............. anyway, it is early days yet, give it another week! ........... mind you, Mr & Mrs Mag will be off on hols so it might be a little bit quieter :wink:
> 
> mac's TT - <hmph> we could start to take this personally :roll:, see ya next time.
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Or so you thought ,the laptop is coming too loads of updates and pic  s


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> trev and Ev! - welcome back  8) and glad to see you are booked
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!  ............. anyway, it is early days yet, give it another week! ........... mind you, Mr & Mrs Mag will be off on hols so it might be a little bit quieter :wink:
> 
> mac's TT - <hmph> we could start to take this personally :roll:, see ya next time.
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or so you thought ,the laptop is coming too loads of updates and pic  s
Click to expand...

hahahaha - you love us soooooooo much, you can't do without us ...................... or, you can't be gassed reading page upon page of bleathering when you get back!

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev and Ev! - welcome back  8) and glad to see you are booked
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!  ............. anyway, it is early days yet, give it another week! ........... mind you, Mr & Mrs Mag will be off on hols so it might be a little bit quieter :wink:
> 
> mac's TT - <hmph> we could start to take this personally :roll:, see ya next time.
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 cheer's Hev glad to be back {NOT}

just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> trev and Ev! - welcome back  8) and glad to see you are booked
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everyone else anyway? At this stage of the event we're usually around 70 pages...or has the new "MD Scotland" put her foot down
> 
> 
> 
> Not me!  ............. anyway, it is early days yet, give it another week! ........... mind you, Mr & Mrs Mag will be off on hols so it might be a little bit quieter :wink:
> 
> mac's TT - <hmph> we could start to take this personally :roll:, see ya next time.
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheer's Hev glad to be back {NOT}
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
Click to expand...

Could be dangerous ,you could end up with it inserted somewhere :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *


only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You just can't get your mind out the gutter can you :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't get your mind out the gutter can you :wink:
Click to expand...

what .....................................? :lol:

BTW, I'm surprised you haven't been giving us a sleep countdown ....... I'll do it for you, only 2 sleeps to go 

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

so that mean's no then


----------



## trev

Who ask to see it again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't get your mind out the gutter can you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what .....................................? :lol:
> 
> BTW, I'm surprised you haven't been giving us a sleep countdown ....... I'll do it for you, only 2 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You are always one out one more sleep (we leave for heathrow tomorrow)
First class on the train of course


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't get your mind out the gutter can you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what .....................................? :lol:
> 
> BTW, I'm surprised you haven't been giving us a sleep countdown ....... I'll do it for you, only 2 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always one out one more sleep (we leave for heathrow tomorrow)
> First class on the train of course
Click to expand...

<shaking my head>
Packing any blue cabbages? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

only the topless ones


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't get your mind out the gutter can you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what .....................................? :lol:
> 
> BTW, I'm surprised you haven't been giving us a sleep countdown ....... I'll do it for you, only 2 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always one out one more sleep (we leave for heathrow tomorrow)
> First class on the train of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <shaking my head>
> Packing any blue cabbages? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

No more sleeps ,surfing the web from my first class seat on the way to London


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering have i to bring my *trophy :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> only if you wear the tights too ....................... :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't get your mind out the gutter can you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what .....................................? :lol:
> 
> BTW, I'm surprised you haven't been giving us a sleep countdown ....... I'll do it for you, only 2 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always one out one more sleep (we leave for heathrow tomorrow)
> First class on the train of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <shaking my head>
> Packing any blue cabbages? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more sleeps ,surfing the web from my first class seat on the way to London
Click to expand...

SADO!!!!!! :lol:

Enjoy the holiday 8) ........... Oh and make full use of the First Class facilities :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

How sad am I , just checked in for the flight too


----------



## davyrest

Trev
Why have you put your trophy in the window of H M Samuels ?????


----------



## saint

lol


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good for us I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> - do we smell or something?
> 
> ok, don't answer that
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey smelly :lol: ,, flights are booked , accommodation booked ,, so we can do the 14th :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Looks like my fault i just thought it was the 14th :? :? :?
Click to expand...

14th is the Black Tie Dinner in London :-* Hope you are all planning on going?

Hev, missed this completely, will talk with Sue and let you know, time you posted a list on the front page to make life easier fo rus lazy sods to see who's going


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> 14th is the Black Tie Dinner in London :-* Hope you are all planning on going?


Don't have a black tie  ,,, and there are no pies on the menu


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14th is the Black Tie Dinner in London :-* Hope you are all planning on going?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a black tie  ,,, and there are no pies on the menu
Click to expand...

Still time to ask for them to be added :lol:


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> Trev
> Why have you put your trophy in the window of H M Samuels ?????


 :lol: :lol: good one davey. your comming out of your shell :wink: thought you were a quiet lad


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> Why have you put your trophy in the window of H M Samuels ?????
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: good one davey. your comming out of your shell :wink: thought you were a quiet lad
Click to expand...

I thought it was in the shower  Sorry Mr Hood no offence intended


----------



## Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> Why have you put your trophy in the window of H M Samuels ?????
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: good one davey. your comming out of your shell :wink: thought you were a quiet lad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was in the shower  Sorry Mr Hood no offence intended
Click to expand...

I thought we were the shower not that it ever rains in California :wink:


----------



## davyrest

i know im a shy lad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> Why have you put your trophy in the window of H M Samuels ?????
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: good one davey. your comming out of your shell :wink: thought you were a quiet lad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was in the shower  Sorry Mr Hood no offence intended
Click to expand...

none taken Barry glad you put Mr


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> Why have you put your trophy in the window of H M Samuels ?????
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: good one davey. your comming out of your shell :wink: thought you were a quiet lad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was in the shower  Sorry Mr Hood no offence intended
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were the shower not that it ever rains in California :wink:
Click to expand...

shut up !!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's peeeeeing down here :roll:


----------



## Hev

Can I interupt your slagging match .........................? 

Can we give Star some support please? .......................... 
https://www.secure-server-hosting.com/s ... tform.html

 

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats

Looks like you're going to have to stick Me + Richard down for provisional yes's.

We still have to book the accommodation, but we're definitely up for it!


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Can I interupt your slagging match .........................?
> 
> Can we give Star some support please? ..........................
> https://www.secure-server-hosting.com/s ... tform.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


They got my votes Hev :wink:


----------



## davyrest

they got my vote and im back there next week for more mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

davyrest said:


> they got my vote and im back there next week for more mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What you having done davey, bottox, waxing or all over body tan  , I thought they only did cars


----------



## davyrest

obiwan do you think i need it ?????????????


----------



## ObiWan

davyrest said:


> obiwan do you think i need it ?????????????


Nobody needs it mate but you restraunters can be a fickle lot 8)

What did you get done by the way?


----------



## davyrest

well going to get a remap at star performance on wednesday and the osir orbit


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> they got my vote and im back there next week for more mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :roll: when are you going to stop :lol:


----------



## davyrest

when i get a differant car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

Hev, we are going to have to miss this one, to much going on at work and just back from holiday........... sorry not my fault Sue booked the holiday at short notice


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Hev, we are going to have to miss this one, to much going on at work and just back from holiday........... sorry not my fault Sue booked the holiday at short notice


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...no English?   

D and Jxx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, we are going to have to miss this one, to much going on at work and just back from holiday........... sorry not my fault Sue booked the holiday at short notice
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...no English?
> 
> D and Jxx
Click to expand...

Apart from me :lol:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, we are going to have to miss this one, to much going on at work and just back from holiday........... sorry not my fault Sue booked the holiday at short notice
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...no English?
> 
> D and Jxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from me :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We will be there in spirit


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, we are going to have to miss this one, to much going on at work and just back from holiday........... sorry not my fault Sue booked the holiday at short notice
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...no English?
> 
> D and Jxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from me :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will be there in spirit
Click to expand...

Barry & Sue -         WHY??????????????????????????????? Hmph, a wee holiday in Scotland no t good enough for you? :roll: Ah well, enjoy it :-*

Dave - :-*

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Need some "cardboard cut-out" English people Hev :wink:

Be misssing all our cousins from darn Sarf 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Need some "cardboard cut-out" English people Hev :wink:
> 
> Be misssing all our cousins from darn Sarf
> 
> Dave


Why??


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Need some "cardboard cut-out" English people Hev :wink:
> 
> Be misssing all our cousins from darn Sarf
> 
> Dave


Don't we count


----------



## ValTT

Ignore him I've just pointed out we're not English we're Geordies 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ValTT said:


> Ignore him I've just pointed out we're not English we're Geordies 8)


Exactly :lol:

Dave


----------



## KammyTT

thas me and the girlfriend booked in for the sat, cant wait..... so whats the deal on the sat, anything planned?


----------



## Hev

KammyTT said:


> thas me and the girlfriend booked in for the sat, cant wait..... so whats the deal on the sat, anything planned?


Gimmie a chance :roll:

Meet up on the Saturday morning(ish), out for a play somewhere, eat, play some more, back to the hote, eat, drink, bleather/entertainment (hehehe), sleep, breakfast, play somewhere ..............yada yada yada......

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> thas me and the girlfriend booked in for the sat, cant wait..... so whats the deal on the sat, anything planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmie a chance :roll:
> 
> Meet up on the Saturday morning(ish), out for a play somewhere, eat, play some more, back to the hote, eat, drink, bleather/entertainment (hehehe), sleep, breakfast, play somewhere ..............yada yada yada......
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Don't forget to fill the dispensers up :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* or you will go blind :!:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Don't forget to fill the dispensers up :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* or you will go blind :!:


just as well you reminded me ................  

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT

did everyone pay the same price? the girl on the phone tried to tell me it was 45 pppn [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Hev

KammyTT said:


> did everyone pay the same price? the girl on the phone tried to tell me it was 45 pppn [smiley=smash.gif]


Definately agreed Â£40 pppn - tell them it is with the TTOC. Any problems, let me know.

Hev x


----------



## John-H

Taken up your invite Hev and booked myself in for Friday and Saturday night (Â£40 rate :wink: ). It's over a 6 hour drive from Chester though so I'll be arriving late probably :? . Still, can't wait to see more of this sort of thing  :

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69201


----------



## Hev

Excellent    - hopefully the weather will stay dry for more stunning pics 8)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Found a great venue for the next meet ,Lake Tahoe :lol: 72 miles round the lake ,varies from between 6200 ft asl to over 7000 ft asl.Those without the turbo's might suffer a bit though :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> Found a great venue for the next meet ,Lake Tahoe :lol: 72 miles round the lake ,varies from between 6200 ft asl to over 7000 ft asl.Those without the turbo's might suffer a bit though :wink:


A mere 5000 miles west of Glasgow if I recall


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a great venue for the next meet ,Lake Tahoe :lol: 72 miles round the lake ,varies from between 6200 ft asl to over 7000 ft asl.Those without the turbo's might suffer a bit though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A mere 5000 miles west of Glasgow if I recall
Click to expand...

is that as the crow flys :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a great venue for the next meet ,Lake Tahoe :lol: 72 miles round the lake ,varies from between 6200 ft asl to over 7000 ft asl.Those without the turbo's might suffer a bit though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A mere 5000 miles west of Glasgow if I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that as the crow flys :roll:
Click to expand...

Not with you around if you have your bow and arrow in tow :wink:


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a great venue for the next meet ,Lake Tahoe :lol: 72 miles round the lake ,varies from between 6200 ft asl to over 7000 ft asl.Those without the turbo's might suffer a bit though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A mere 5000 miles west of Glasgow if I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that as the crow flys :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with you around if you have your bow and arrow in tow :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: what's been happening barry ? very quiet on this thread since Vall & andys went on holiday. been out in your new toy yet


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a great venue for the next meet ,Lake Tahoe :lol: 72 miles round the lake ,varies from between 6200 ft asl to over 7000 ft asl.Those without the turbo's might suffer a bit though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A mere 5000 miles west of Glasgow if I recall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that as the crow flys :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with you around if you have your bow and arrow in tow :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: what's been happening barry ? very quiet on this thread since Vall & andys went on holiday. been out in your new toy yet
Click to expand...

Had a great weekend......... spent Saturday chasing around the North West in th enew toy and Sunday on Dani's Beehive cruise in Obi....... awesome weekend 

You been oot n aboot ?


----------



## trev

just had a look at the photos look like you's had a good time & you had the weather  
we had a run up to Inverness on Saturday for a bit of shopping (evelyns idea of a wee run) sunday polished the car's monday peee* with rain :roll:


----------



## slg

Hev, take you long to get home tonight?

THat was a beauty of a car crash!!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev, take you long to get home tonight?
> 
> THat was a beauty of a car crash!!


Was supposed to finish at 5.30 but never left until 6pm. There was a wee hold-up on the motorway but it looked like rubber-neckers causing it - I did see some cars on the hard-shoulder but a lorry passed it at the same time so I don't know what it was. I take it you were held up?

Good to see you for a bleather today 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, take you long to get home tonight?
> 
> THat was a beauty of a car crash!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was supposed to finish at 5.30 but never left until 6pm. There was a wee hold-up on the motorway but it looked like rubber-neckers causing it - I did see some cars on the hard-shoulder but a lorry passed it at the same time so I don't know what it was. I take it you were held up?
> 
> Good to see you for a bleather today
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I was going the other way into town & the queue was back a few miles. The ambulance, police,etc were there at 5.10pm. A blue car (never paid too much attention as I was in a wee bit of a hurry) had the front end so badly smashed the bonnet was next to the windscreen.

Good to see you today (yesterday!) 

Stuart


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had 14th in my head :roll:
> 
> We will be in sunny Greece that weekend ,, back on the 11th for the weekend of the 14th :? :? :? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Greece the following week ......................... you know you want to :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Sorry cant make this but may come up later in the year , november'ish  this will be the view for a few days ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had 14th in my head :roll:
> 
> We will be in sunny Greece that weekend ,, back on the 11th for the weekend of the 14th :? :? :? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Greece the following week ......................... you know you want to :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry cant make this but may come up later in the year , november'ish  this will be the view for a few days ,,,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...

Nice telephone cable Dave :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

im being sent to iceland on sunday for 3 weeks!!!! why meeeeeeeee..... im not going to cancel the hotel just yet. i might make it.


----------



## John-H

Why does this work thing get in the way of life? :?


----------



## davidg

One for obi , without a telephone cable


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> One for obi , without a telephone cable


Yes please, i'll take two


----------



## Koresbitch

I wanna go :lol:


----------



## Hev

Koresbitch said:


> I wanna go :lol:


Well speak to Mr KORE then :lol: :lol: :lol: ................ PM on its way!

Hev x


----------



## spud

so do I


----------



## Hev

spud said:


> so do I


Yeaaaahhhh!!!!! - it worked 

Sorry, gone slightly off-topic (Spud needed some help) :wink:

You may continue :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev, had a good day off?

My evening just got even better (nothing to do with football either!)


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev, had a good day off?
> 
> My evening just got even better (nothing to do with football either!)


Busy but good day 

Productive evening then? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT

slg said:


> Hev, had a good day off?
> 
> My evening just got even better (nothing to do with football either!)


*WELL*. You going to keep it all to yourself


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, had a good day off?
> 
> My evening just got even better (nothing to do with football either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy but good day
> 
> Productive evening then? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

VERY!!  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'll see your holiday photo and raise you one
















Lake Tahoe California (just)


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, had a good day off?
> 
> My evening just got even better (nothing to do with football either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy but good day
> 
> Productive evening then? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERY!!  :wink:
Click to expand...

Has somebody won the lotto then?............. new MKII's all around or something


----------



## Koresbitch

ObiWan said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, had a good day off?
> 
> My evening just got even better (nothing to do with football either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy but good day
> 
> Productive evening then? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERY!!  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has somebody won the lotto then?............. new MKII's all around or something
Click to expand...

I have seen two Mk11's One in carnoustie and one in Dundee one blue and one silver


----------



## ObiWan

Saw`a black one in Bolton last night coming back from watching a certain Celtic football team get beaten :wink:


----------



## Koresbitch




----------



## ObiWan

Another week or so and we will seeing them everywhere


----------



## Koresbitch

ObiWan said:


> Another week or so and we will seeing them everywhere


----------



## ObiWan

Koresbitch said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another week or so and we will seeing them everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh they will be really common, Am glad am not common lol
Click to expand...

Yep, only about 50,000 of us in the UK alone :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Lake Tahoe California (just)[/quote]

"Have a paddle Vall i'll get you a cone"


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Sliding out of this one folks  - may come up and see you all on the Saturday though 

D and J xx


----------



## KammyTT

well i go away sunday to iceland and im gonna work my little butt off so i can hopefully get back for the october weekend guys, wish me luck


----------



## jock

KammyTT said:


> well i go away sunday to *iceland *and im gonna work my little butt off so i can hopefully get back for the october weekend guys, wish me luck


Is that to buy some fish fingers and frozen chips?
:lol: 
Jock

:lol:


----------



## trev

:roll: thinking of food again jock :wink:


----------



## jock

Well, what else do people got to Iceland for?

Jock

:lol:


----------



## trev

:lol: :lol: maybe to work!!!!


----------



## jock

Yes, but only the geysers!!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## trev

jock said:


> Yes, but only the geysers!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


 by the way you going to this meeting??


----------



## jock

No, I am afraid that I will have to give it a miss.

Jock

8)


----------



## trev

jock said:


> No, I am afraid that I will have to give it a miss.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


ok might see you at the next one


----------



## Hev

*****IMPORTANT UPDATE*****
After quite a few phone calls and a few occassions of raised blood pressure, I have changed the hotel we are staying at to a different one. We will now be staying at http://www.aviemorehighlandresort.com/l_hotels.htm in the Academy Hotel. Unfortunately the rate is a little higher but I hope that you won't object to the few extra pounds (believe me, it is worth the extra Â£4!!). The new rate is Â£44 per person per night for dinner, bed & breakfast.

To book, phone 0845 608 3734 and quote the ref AUDI071006 (otherwise you'll be paying full whack!)

For those who have already booked the other hotel, send me a PM with the name you made your booking under and I will cancel our rooms.

Sorry for the hastle :?

Hev x


----------



## Matthew Brooks

Hello all

Firstly, I shall introduce myself as the Customer Service Manager at Aberdeen Audi. To prevent the natural questions, we have yet to make any payment to the TT Forum for advertisement and it is due to this that I have not created this post as 'Aberdeen Audi'. I have forwarded a number of PMs to Jae and will await his reply for details of how a contribution can be made - if you are reading this Jae, please could you PM me on this username, rather than my old Specialist Cars Audi' login.

I have however recently sponsored the last meeting in Scotland and was happy to meet the cost of the archery event - from speaking with Hev, I was also pleased to learn of the success of the event. Without directly referring to the discount scheme we run for TT Forum members, I would hope that both of these examples evidence the high regard I have for owners clubs such as the TT Forum and also customer service in general.

Prior to joining Aberdeen Audi, formerly Specialist Cars Audi, in August 2005, I worked as a Customer Service Manager at Audi UK for close to two years, aswell as a four month period on Audi Roadside. Although I must confess to not being the most technical of people, I am very passionate about the Audi brand and it is this that 'makes me tick'.

Moving forward, and to the 'ta da' element of my post (!) I spoke with Hev last night and have arranged to bring a MKII TT with me to the Saturday day of the October meeting at Aviemore. Currently we are running a 3.2TTC but it is possible that we may have a 2.0T by then - the exact model will be dictated by any customer test drives that are booked.

I will post as and when I am able to provide more details. However in the meantime if you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me. I will be happy to help you.

Matthew


----------



## saint

It's nice to see dealers posting on here - always a refreshing change. And thanks for the sponsorship - you'd have been glad to here there were no Aberdeen Audi sponsored fatalities!

Unfortunately Aberdeen is just a wee bit too far away or I'd book my car in there for it's first service, due October, unless of course I could steal a MkII for the day!  :roll:


----------



## davyrest

i agree it is nice to see a garage that gives a hoot for customers, and is willing to go out of there way to help us. Its just ashame they are so far away.


----------



## MonTheFish

Well I'll take it for the saturday and you can fight it out for sunday 

Booked at the new hotel for saturday night....anyone my neck of the woods traveling up on saturday morning?


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> Well I'll take it for the saturday and you can fight it out for sunday
> 
> Booked at the new hotel for saturday night....anyone my neck of the woods traveling up on saturday morning?


come up on friday :lol:


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> Well I'll take it for the saturday and you can fight it out for sunday
> 
> Booked at the new hotel for saturday night....anyone my neck of the woods traveling up on saturday morning?


I would MTF but don't think we'll be there this time. 
(may not even have the TT by then if all goes to plan  )


----------



## Hev

Matthew - [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
btw, I recognise those pics from somewhere.............. although I remember them larger :wink: 



saint said:


> Unfortunately Aberdeen is just a wee bit too far away or I'd book my car in there for it's first service


Didn't stop me from going up ............... fantastic service! 

MTF - sorry, Friday for me too ....... as trev says, come up Friday instead 



slg said:


> I would MTF but don't think we'll be there this time.


Urmmm, THAT wasn't part of the plan we discussed!!! 

Hev x


----------



## saint

> aint wrote:
> Unfortunately Aberdeen is just a wee bit too far away or I'd book my car in there for it's first service
> 
> Didn't stop me from going up ............... fantastic service! Very Happy


Really!? Hrm.... maybe I'll just tour the country getting services and test drives! I'll maybe get the deal I'm looking for to purchase that MKII.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> aint wrote:
> Unfortunately Aberdeen is just a wee bit too far away or I'd book my car in there for it's first service
> 
> Didn't stop me from going up ............... fantastic service! Very Happy
> 
> 
> 
> Really!? Hrm.... maybe I'll just tour the country getting services and test drives! I'll maybe get the deal I'm looking for to purchase that MKII.
Click to expand...

Definately worth the drive! 

Hev x


----------



## saint

I know that the docks in my home town offers up a friendly welcome - but it would seem Aberdeen Audi does too  . Maybe I'll give em a call - any pointers?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I know that the docks in my home town offers up a friendly welcome - but it would seem Aberdeen Audi does too  . Maybe I'll give em a call - any pointers?


Well I can vouch for Matthew's mob! Oh, and tell 'em that the TTforum sent ya :wink: - they KNOW who we are!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

saint said:


> I know that the docks in my home town offers up a friendly welcome -


You also get a warm welcome at the docks in Leith at night hello sailor. :lol:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the docks in my home town offers up a friendly welcome - but it would seem Aberdeen Audi does too  . Maybe I'll give em a call - any pointers?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can vouch for Matthew's mob! *Oh, and tell 'em that the TTforum sent ya :wink: - they KNOW who we are!!!!!*
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That, I could believe!!!! Once met, never forgotten!


----------



## Hev

johnnyboy said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the docks in my home town offers up a friendly welcome -
> 
> 
> 
> You also get a warm welcome at the docks in Leith at night hello sailor. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: , hey your sig is a tad appropriate for that comment.................


> She'll only come out at night
> The lean and hungry type
> Nothing is new, I've seen her here before
> Watching and waiting
> She's sitting with you but her eyes are on the door
> So many have paid to see


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the docks in my home town offers up a friendly welcome - but it would seem Aberdeen Audi does too  . Maybe I'll give em a call - any pointers?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can vouch for Matthew's mob! *Oh, and tell 'em that the TTforum sent ya :wink: - they KNOW who we are!!!!!*
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That, I could believe!!!! Once met, never forgotten!
Click to expand...

What.................................? :twisted: 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

So does the new hotel look like this


----------



## saint

Is that the hotel?


----------



## trev

saint said:


> Is that the hotel?


lol yip but not at aviemore :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

That's the other half and I booked up for the Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Matthew Brooks

Hi all

Thanks for all the replies. Whilst I am not going to post details of the rates we offer to forum members as I am currently waiting to hear back from Jae, please see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66121 for more details....

I am (as of 6pm tonight) on holiday but if I don't get any PMs before I will see you on the Saturday in Aviemore. Hev, can you let me know what time? I am well aware of the McDonald resort and if you haven't been there before you should be pleasantly suprised. Also worth a mention in that area is the Cairngorm Mountain Railway but would only recommend on a clear day - fingers crossed.

I would also be grateful to know of the confirmed route - I think our Sales Manager is slightly concerned that he will never see me again 

Anyway, thats me for now. I'm off to set up an Ebay ad....

Regards

Matthew


----------



## Hev

Matthew Brooks said:


> Hev, can you let me know what time?


Of course ................. and exactly where ................ 



Matthew Brooks said:


> Also worth a mention in that area is the Cairngorm Mountain Railway but would only recommend on a clear day - fingers crossed.


Me-thinks for a food stop - there is a resturant at the top but tommorrow is planning day!



Matthew Brooks said:


> I would also be grateful to know of the confirmed route - I think our Sales Manager is slightly concerned that he will never see me again


See comment above! :lol: ................. we'll let him have you back.......... but can't promise he'll get the MkII tho :twisted:

Enjoy the hols

Hev x


----------



## Matthew Brooks

Valued at less than a MKII TT - Woe is me! I was going to ask my wife for her opinion but I think she'll probably agree with you...

I think the Cairngorm Railway costs about Â£13 per person and the food in the restaurant is good value too - about Â£5 (ish) for fish and chips for example. I'm a munro bagger so I'm biased 

In 'Matthew's World' - its a special place - I'm trying to see if its possible to repeat the advertisement of the A2 in the London Eye :lol:

Regardless of what we do/where we go, I'll bring my camera although I may need some help with the photos...

Regards

Matthew

PS. I'll be at the Cairngorm Railway from 0530hrs wearing a black balaclava, holding a welder and shunting a new MKII TT into a railway carriage :lol:


----------



## Hev

Matthew Brooks said:


> PS. I'll be at the Cairngorm Railway from 0530hrs wearing a black balaclava, holding a welder and shunting a new MKII TT into a railway carriage :lol:


hahahaha - now THAT would be worth getting up early to see!  ............ need a hand?

Hev x


----------



## saint

Oooo.... wonder if there will be any rainbows kicking about?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Oooo.... wonder if there will be any rainbows kicking about?


I've never kicked a rainbow :roll:

Hey Saint, you joining us on this jaunt?

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hrm - Aviemore I like - next weekend is my 16th anni with the "wife" LMAO!! So yeah - I'd like to come up on the Sat to see the MKII and meet other dealers. (I want a good deal on the TTR)

It's also always a great drive up there - so yes I'd like to come along!


----------



## saint

> PS. I'll be at the Cairngorm Railway from 0530hrs wearing a black balaclava, holding a welder and shunting a new MKII TT into a railway carriage Laughing Razz


I'll be there at 05:29 waiting for a decent trade-in deal. Can't have JacTT225 getting a MKII before me!!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hrm - Aviemore I like - next weekend is my 16th anni with the "wife" LMAO!! So yeah - I'd like to come up on the Sat to see the MKII and meet other dealers. (I want a good deal on the TTR)
> 
> It's also always a great drive up there - so yes I'd like to come along!


So treat her to a weekend away ..................... in Aviemore!



saint said:


> I'll be there at 05:29 waiting for a decent trade-in deal. Can't have JacTT225 getting a MKII before me!!!


Do I detect a competition brewing? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ooh TTs railways and food


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Ooh TTs railways and food


 :roll: ..................... we know how to throw a meet!

Good holiday? Feels like you've not been away from here :wink: 
So when do you take delivery of your new toy?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh TTs railways and food
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: ..................... we know how to throw a meet!
> 
> Good holiday? Feels like you've not been away from here :wink:
> So when do you take delivery of your new toy?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

After I batter the salesman :evil:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> After I batter the salesman :evil:


Oh dear :?............... be nice to Matthew tho (he may work for a dealer but he's no salesman :roll

Hev x


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh TTs railways and food
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: ..................... we know how to throw a meet!
> 
> Good holiday? Feels like you've not been away from here :wink:
> So when do you take delivery of your new toy?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I batter the salesman :evil:
Click to expand...

Deep Fried?!? Not heard of that one - Mars Bars yes, fish yes.... but salesman........ you Geordies are weird!


----------



## saint

Hev - OT I know..... but how about something interesting around Christmas?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev - OT I know..... but how about something interesting around Christmas?


Suggestions? ............. funnily enough, I realised today that I've got nothing in the pipeline for after this meet 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - OT I know..... but how about something interesting around Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions? ............. funnily enough, I realised today that I've got nothing in the pipeline for after this meet
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Anything that involes a hangover! 

How about something in Edinburgh or Glasgow? Dump the cars and have an evening dooooooo.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Anything that involes a hangover!
> 
> How about something in Edinburgh or Glasgow? Dump the cars and have an evening dooooooo.


Sounds like a plan  ............ booze session? dance (ceilidh? party night?) meal? .............. preference for Glasgow or Edinburgh?

Hev x


----------



## saint

meal - booze - no cruise - Glasgow or Edinburgh (easy for those not so local - esp those doon sooth or up north)


----------



## Hev

:roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> meal - booze - no cruise - Glasgow or Edinburgh (easy for those not so local - esp those doon sooth or up north)


Sounds like a plan ,let the train take the strain :wink:
ps Edinburgh would be better for us


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> meal - booze - no cruise - Glasgow or Edinburgh (easy for those not so local - esp those doon sooth or up north)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan ,let the train take the strain :wink:
> ps Edinburgh would be better for us
Click to expand...

 :wink: ............. new thread happening soon

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> So when do you take delivery of your new toy?


26th October


----------



## Wallsendmag

So whos meeting up where for the cruise up?


----------



## John-H

Hev - you have an urgent PM!


----------



## Hev

John-H said:


> Hev - you have an urgent PM!


Urgently replied to :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> So whos meeting up where for the cruise up?


I'll be heading up mid afternoon on the Friday .................... anyone wishing to join me?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whos meeting up where for the cruise up?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be heading up mid afternoon on the Friday .................... anyone wishing to join me?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I finish work at 1430 and am heading north straight away ,did you see nessie?


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So whos meeting up where for the cruise up?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be heading up mid afternoon on the Friday .................... anyone wishing to join me?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I finish work at 1430 and am heading north straight away ,did you see nessie?
Click to expand...

lol - I did! Maybe you'll see the REAL Nessie this weekend :wink:

How long does it take for you to Edinburgh?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

About 2 hours with a following wind too many cameras


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> About 2 hours with a following wind too many cameras


Then try getting through Edinburgh onto the Forth Road Bridge - it ain't fun, esp' on Friday at the time you're likely to get there 

Good luck...Aviemore at what time?

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 2 hours with a following wind too many cameras
> 
> 
> 
> Then try getting through Edinburgh onto the Forth Road Bridge - it ain't fun, esp' on Friday at the time you're likely to get there
> 
> Good luck...Aviemore at what time?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'll ask tom :wink:


----------



## slg

Was hoping to be a last minute addition this weekend (had to wait & see if the child watchers were away) but Wendy's in hospital again and won't be out (hopefully) until the end of the week. Bloody kidneys again :evil:

The TT is certainly not the most comfortable car to take anybody in when they aren't well ! :?

Hope you all enjoy the weekend & look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## saint




----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Sorry to hear that Stuart  ...best to Wendy from us.

D and Jxx


----------



## trev

sorry to hear about Wendy hope she feels better soon tell her we are asking for her


----------



## Hev

slg ~  tell Wendy I'm asking for her and to take care :-*



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Aviemore at what time?


For those not heading there on Friday, 11am at the car park for the wee Italian place on the left as you head into Aviemore from the south - opposite the road to Colylum Bridge (yes the one we stopped for lunch at back in Feb).

Hev x


----------



## slg

Cheers, will let her know tomorrow.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aviemore at what time?
> 
> 
> 
> For those not heading there on Friday, 11am at the car park for the wee Italian place on the left as you head into Aviemore from the south - opposite the road to Colylum Bridge (yes the one we stopped for lunch at back in Feb).
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That was a more a question directed at "Why Aye Hinny Geordie Lad" as to what time he might reach Aviemore on Friday. Having navigated around Edinburghs / Forth Bridge Friday evening traffic it might be worthy of a small bet...not what time was anything happening on Saturday :wink:

Though I'm sure that snippet of info will be seen as helpful 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aviemore at what time?
> 
> 
> 
> For those not heading there on Friday, 11am at the car park for the wee Italian place on the left as you head into Aviemore from the south - opposite the road to Colylum Bridge (yes the one we stopped for lunch at back in Feb).
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a more a question directed at "Why Aye Hinny Geordie Lad" as to what time he might reach Aviemore on Friday. Having navigated around Edinburghs / Forth Bridge Friday evening traffic it might be worthy of a small bet...not what time was anything happening on Saturday :wink:
> 
> Though I'm sure that snippet of info will be seen as helpful
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Tom seems to think 5hrs 09 mins ,might avoid the Forth bridge and meet up with Hev


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Tom seems to think 5hrs 09 mins ,might avoid the Forth bridge and meet up with Hev


Not a problem .............. give me an ETA for Stirling Services 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom seems to think 5hrs 09 mins ,might avoid the Forth bridge and meet up with Hev
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem .............. give me an ETA for Stirling Services
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Any landmarks ,postcodes or garage names??


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom seems to think 5hrs 09 mins ,might avoid the Forth bridge and meet up with Hev
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem .............. give me an ETA for Stirling Services
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any landmarks ,postcodes or garage names??
Click to expand...

Junction 9 off the M9

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Approx 1715-1730 8)


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Approx 1715-1730 8)


I'll see ya there then  
(I'll delete the link for multimap............ makes this page too wide!!!)

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

We wont be able to make this one now 

Look forward to seeing you all at the next one.

:x :x :x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Sorry to hear that Davey...after speaking yesterday, hope he 's on the mend soon

D and Jxx


----------



## Wallsendmag

And I was so looking forward to seeing two Newcastle registered TTs at the Scotish meet :?


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> We wont be able to make this one now
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all at the next one.
> 
> :x :x :x


 got your message davey give you a call tonight


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> We wont be able to make this one now
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all at the next one.
> 
> :x :x :x


Sorry to hear that Davey............ we'll see you soon.

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Only 21 pages...and onlt two days to go 

Whats the plan then...eating out, dressed up or not, silly hats. Don't keep it a secret Hev, J's got a bag to pack :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Only 21 pages...and onlt two days to go
> 
> Whats the plan then...eating out, dressed up or not, silly hats. Don't keep it a secret Hev, J's got a bag to pack :wink:
> 
> Dave


Vals just been haranging me with the same questions,thought you weren't going :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 pages...and onlt two days to go
> 
> Whats the plan then...eating out, dressed up or not, silly hats. Don't keep it a secret Hev, J's got a bag to pack :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Vals just been haranging me with the same questions,thought you weren't going :wink:
Click to expand...

Couldn't let you all down could we  ....it was touch and go getting a room though - but all sorted now.

Got a few fireworks - perhaps I should bring them up?

See you both Friday (make sure Hev gets there :wink: )

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 pages...and onlt two days to go
> 
> Whats the plan then...eating out, dressed up or not, silly hats. Don't keep it a secret Hev, J's got a bag to pack :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Vals just been haranging me with the same questions,thought you weren't going :wink:
Click to expand...

Couldn't let you all down could we  ....it was touch and go getting a room though - but all sorted now.

Just the vexing question of "what to pack", ho-hum - not me of course, I'm ready to go with my Tesco bag :lol:

Got a few fireworks - perhaps I should bring them up?

See you both Friday (make sure Hev gets there :wink: )

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks like a chilly weekend ,remember the last time ,where did the snow come from??? might have a few questions about the new car :wink:


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 pages...and onlt two days to go
> 
> Whats the plan then...eating out, dressed up or not, silly hats. Don't keep it a secret Hev, J's got a bag to pack :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Vals just been haranging me with the same questions,thought you weren't going :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't let you all down could we  ....it was touch and go getting a room though - but all sorted now.
> 
> Just the vexing question of "what to pack", ho-hum - not me of course, I'm ready to go with my Tesco bag :lol:
> 
> Got a few fireworks - perhaps I should bring them up?
> 
> See you both Friday (make sure Hev gets there :wink: )
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was starting to worry that you wouldn't make it ................ now I know my partner in crime is gonna be there ............... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Well ladies, how about we dress up again? Posh frocks for Saturday evening again? I'll bring the tiaras of course 

You might want to pack some warm stuff for the sight-seeing (we're not gonna be in cars ALL the time :roll ............. oh and remember we're gonna need lots of air in our lungs too for all the bleathering (nothing new there then!) .

2 sleeps to go!!!!!!!   

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 pages...and onlt two days to go
> 
> Whats the plan then...eating out, dressed up or not, silly hats. Don't keep it a secret Hev, J's got a bag to pack :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Vals just been haranging me with the same questions,thought you weren't going :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't let you all down could we  ....it was touch and go getting a room though - but all sorted now.
> 
> Just the vexing question of "what to pack", ho-hum - not me of course, I'm ready to go with my Tesco bag :lol:
> 
> Got a few fireworks - perhaps I should bring them up?
> 
> See you both Friday (make sure Hev gets there :wink: )
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was starting to worry that you wouldn't make it ................ now I know my partner in crime is gonna be there ............... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Well ladies, how about we dress up again? Posh frocks for Saturday evening again? I'll bring the tiaras of course
> 
> You might want to pack some warm stuff for the sight-seeing (we're not gonna be in cars ALL the time :roll ............. oh and remember we're gonna need lots of air in our lungs too for all the bleathering (nothing new there then!) .
> 
> 2 sleeps to go!!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Not like you to talk a lot Hev :roll: [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hmm, not sure if long frocks is going to work? As I understand it, food is served in a food court remote from the hotel. Perhaps not the same "intimate" surroundings as on previous occassions :?

Speaking for my "other half" of course, who's currently doing a poor imitation of sleeping beauty :wink:

Just echoing thoughts from an earlier chat....

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do I need my skis? havent tried them on for ages do they fit in a TT????


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> Do I need my skis? havent tried them on for ages do they fit in a TT????


Wellies and a wet suit might be more appropriate :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hmm, not sure if long frocks is going to work? As I understand it, food is served in a food court remote from the hotel. Perhaps not the same "intimate" surroundings as on previous occassions :?


Hmmmm, ok .............. maybe we'll give the posh frocks a miss but I'm still bringing the tiaras! 

Hev x


----------



## John-H

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need my skis? havent tried them on for ages do they fit in a TT????
> 
> 
> 
> Wellies and a wet suit might be more appropriate :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Dave - keep it rustic - I don't suit a frock


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Not like you to talk a lot Hev :roll: [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


................ and your point is??????? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

John-H said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need my skis? havent tried them on for ages do they fit in a TT????
> 
> 
> 
> Wellies and a wet suit might be more appropriate :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me Dave - keep it rustic - I don't suit a frock
Click to expand...

awwwww, spoil-sport!

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Nice to hear Jackie and Dave are going to make it. 

What are the plans for Friday, Hev? What time are you planning on leaving Stirling services?

I'm on a nightshift at the moment  and if all goes to plan, I'll finish at 7am, grab some shut eye, and then start making my way towards Stirling services.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

The Silver Surfer said:


> Nice to hear Jackie and Dave are going to make it.


Great to hear you're coming along too, been a while since we last said hello 

Two non TT'ers too, guess we'll be reduced to the "tail gunner" role if we go out and about 

D and J xx


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear Jackie and Dave are going to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you're coming along too, been a while since we last said hello
> 
> Two non TT'ers too, guess we'll be reduced to the "tail gunner" role if we go out and about
> 
> D and J xx
Click to expand...

You're forgetting I drive a BMW, Dave. I'll be leading the pack not tailing it. :wink: 

Look forward to meeting you both again. 

A


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Thanks for the PM, Hev.


----------



## Hev

I'm on the case :wink:

Hev x


----------



## John-H

See you tomorrow - late probably :?


----------



## Hev

John-H said:


> See you tomorrow - late probably :?


I'll make sure we get some dinner organised for you - they stop serving the evening meal at 8.30pm :x. I'll keep in touch to monitir your progress :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

The Silver Surfer said:


> You're forgetting I drive a BMW, Dave. I'll be leading the pack not tailing it. :wink:
> 
> A


Well, I like to sneak up front too A..so I guess you'll be following me :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting I drive a BMW, Dave. I'll be leading the pack not tailing it. :wink:
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like to sneak up front too A..so I guess you'll be following me :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

<ahem> :roll:

1 sleep to go   

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Some of us won't get any sleep work an early shift so we can get there


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Some of us won't get any sleep work an early shift so we can get there


But you know it'll be worth it when you get there 

btw ~ sorry for the re-schedule :?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us won't get any sleep work an early shift so we can get there
> 
> 
> 
> But you know it'll be worth it when you get there
> 
> btw ~ sorry for the re-schedule :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

No problem ,do all Scottish people talk constantly ? Trying to get hold of Trev but him and Dave and locked in a marathon chinwag :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us won't get any sleep work an early shift so we can get there
> 
> 
> 
> But you know it'll be worth it when you get there
> 
> btw ~ sorry for the re-schedule :?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem ,do all Scottish people talk constantly ? Trying to get hold of Trev but him and Dave and locked in a marathon chinwag :roll:
Click to expand...

Not any more fella...was just sorting out a mini convoy 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> <ahem> :roll:
> 
> 1 sleep to go
> 
> Hev x


No sleep tonight ...madam is packing; clothes for the wet, the wind, the sun, eating out, drinking - and on and on 

Dave


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us won't get any sleep work an early shift so we can get there
> 
> 
> 
> But you know it'll be worth it when you get there
> 
> btw ~ sorry for the re-schedule :?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem ,do all Scottish people talk constantly ? Trying to get hold of Trev but him and Dave and locked in a marathon chinwag :roll:
Click to expand...

Surely these threads should give you a clue! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Have a great time and remember the pics.


----------



## Hev

johnnyboy said:


> Have a great time and remember the pics.


Of course .............. and camera is on charge as we speak 

We'll get you dragged along sometime soon!

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

I know. I hardly get time to sleep just now with work....You know what the say, make hay while the sun shines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

but you make hay whilst the rest of us sleep!!!! :roll:

btw ~ tell Hayley I know a good optician.......... she knows where I am :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

what happened to the nice sig pic?


----------



## johnnyboy

How did you know Hayley needs glasses? i am curious


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> what happened to the nice sig pic?


loadsa TT's?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to the nice sig pic?
> 
> 
> 
> loadsa TT's?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

The nice blue one in front


----------



## Hev

johnnyboy said:


> How did you know Hayley needs glasses? i am curious


hahahahaha - telepathy!

oh, and she moaned about it on the website ................. you are live just now :wink:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Yep here til 5 been here all week and still got weekend to go, it would be ok if i could sleep during the day bathroom has been getting replaced all week tiler tomorrow and painter on Monday hopefully sleep on Tuesday. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hev

johnnyboy said:


> Yep here til 5 been here all week and still got weekend to go, it would be ok if i could sleep during the day bathroom has been getting replaced all week tiler tomorrow and painter on Monday hopefully sleep on Tuesday. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 :? - but hey, I love having the radio on the lappy ........... sing as I post  ........ not heard Texas on for a while 

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

This Al Stewart is one of my favourites and a rocky one from Transvision Vamp on the way


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Christmas Eve, Christmas *Day*, Boxing *Day* :?:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Or Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow


----------



## Hev

johnnyboy said:


> Or Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow


<good grief!>

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Yes it's that simple


----------



## Hev

hahaha - I wasn't the only one with my train of thought  ............. backing down now huh? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Yup what time you all on the road in the morning?


----------



## Hev

Later on in the day. I have to go into work in the morning :x :x :x for a wee while (hmph, so much for being off!) and then I'm meeting Silver Surfer before we go the HevNav route up in the afternoon (it was HIS request :lol

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Hev said:


> I'm meeting Silver Surfer before we go the HevNav route up in the afternoon (it was HIS request :lol
> 
> Hev x


I'm sure you will both enjoy Blackpool :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

johnnyboy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm meeting Silver Surfer before we go the HevNav route up in the afternoon (it was HIS request :lol
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will both enjoy Blackpool :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...




















on that note ............... enjoy Maroon 5 ............. nighty nite :-*

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

No probs have a good weekend and remember don't take the directions issued by HevNav as gospal :lol:


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Later on in the day. I have to go into work in the morning :x :x :x for a wee while (hmph, so much for being off!) and then I'm meeting Silver Surfer before we go the HevNav route up in the afternoon (it was HIS request :lol
> 
> Hev x


He was daft enough to follow me up the road from the archery....so why not follow Hev?


----------



## johnnyboy

But you knew where you were going.


----------



## John-H

Hev said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you tomorrow - late probably :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure we get some dinner organised for you - they stop serving the evening meal at 8.30pm :x. I'll keep in touch to monitir your progress :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That's kind  I've loaded some sandwitches just in case. Do they do good vegie food?


----------



## John-H

Ha ha! I've managed to wangle the afternoon off so I should be able to meet guys you at Sterling services at 5pm after all  - depending on traffic.


----------



## saint

That'll be Stirling - if you get to Sterling you're 15 miles away from where you're supposed to be.


----------



## John-H

Oops - I stand corrected :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

wallsendmag said:


> Some of us won't get any sleep work an early shift so we can get there


Count yourself lucky. It's a nightshift week for me.  Got home just after 7am and have had about 4 hours sleep. Only got 4 hours on Thursday too. 

Looking forward to Aviemore though.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later on in the day. I have to go into work in the morning :x :x :x for a wee while (hmph, so much for being off!) and then I'm meeting Silver Surfer before we go the HevNav route up in the afternoon (it was HIS request :lol
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> He was daft enough to follow me up the road from the archery....so why not follow Hev?
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I wasn't the one who decided to go through speed camera city though. :wink:

Are you going to make it to this one?


----------



## MonTheFish

have a nice one all


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> have a nice one all


Hi Davey had a great weekend pity you missed it (hope thing's are better)
it was a bit wet !!!!!!!! but had a great time got to see the mk2 for real look's good never got a test drive though


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Missed you Davey and Co. ... not forgetting Slg's Wendy. Hope everyone's health is improving 

Great, if "wet, damp or sodden" weekend :wink: As always good to meet the old faces and spend some time with a few new ones 
Well done MD Scotland for putting it all together 

Hope you all had a safe trip home...will have a look and see if we've any pics worth posting later.

Jac and Dave xx


----------



## The Silver Surfer

trev said:


> *it was a bit wet !!!!!!!!* but had a great time got to see the mk2 for real look's good never got a test drive though


The weather wasn't great either. :wink:

Arrived home safely at 7.15.

Really enjoyed the weekend. 

A 'big-up' to the one and only Hev for organising things. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Got home at eight thirty not a bad trip if a bit wet :wink:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Got home at eight thirty not a bad trip if a bit wet :wink:[/quote
> 
> well done did you walk :wink: wonder if john's home yet :?:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> wonder if john's home yet :?:


Not yet, should be around 11 

Well I have to say I had a fantasic weekend as usual   . Have to say, I've been through my pics and discovered I don't have as many as I would have liked :? ............. too much talking/laughing/...... I suspect!

I am however surprised.............. trev, I thought you were starting the ummm _comments_? So far they've been tame!

Anyway, some pics ...........

What is it.................?









Are you sure?









Blue sky









More blue sky









What is this wet stuff?









Is there an engine in there?









Oh s**t, we broke it :lol: 









The Storyteller









Girls V Boys









Feed me!









I'm telling you.........!









Smile









Follow my leader









Nuff said!









Stunning









Still following me!









Cheese  









Hev x


----------



## trev

is that water on the carpet andrew :lol:

bye the way Hev phoned your neighbour hood watch incase you have the urdge to open more door's :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> bye the way Hev phoned your neighbour hood watch incase you have the urdge to open more door's :lol:


Ahhhh, but did you warn Jackie's neighbours too????? :roll: - my face still aches from laughing!

Hev x


----------



## trev

Thinking of the wee mouse he killed on the back of his cooker

sweet dreams :roll: 








[/img]


----------



## CapnOats

Evenin' All!

Made it home safe and sound by 7:15ish. Let's just say we "made very good time" up the road :wink:

Was a cracking weekend, although we could have done with the wellies. It put a bit of a "dampner" on the weekend. 

I think my tail happy adventure with oncoming traffic was the highlight of my weekend tho. :twisted:


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> bye the way Hev phoned your neighbour hood watch incase you have the urdge to open more door's :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, but did you warn Jackie's neighbours too????? :roll: - my face still aches from laughing!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 no need to warn Jackies they know what she is like :wink: 
that's why we left early to fit new locks


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Thinking of the wee mouse he killed on the back of his cooker


About time too!!!!








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> I think my tail happy adventure with oncoming traffic was the highlight of my weekend tho. :twisted:


The rest of us were happy to keep our asses behind us!!! :lol:



trev said:


> no need to warn Jackies they know what she is like :wink:
> that's why we left early to fit new locks


Ahhh, I am mearly an apprentice  
Don't worry about changing the locks, we didn't have a key the last time round  

Hev x


----------



## trev

http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...135%26i%3D15%5F1%5F60%26feat%3Dprof/page.html[/img]


----------



## CapnOats

Hev said:


> The *rest* of us were happy to keep our asses behind us!!! :lol:


ahem... Most of the rest of you! I seem to remember a certain green roadster having difficulty with that corner too!


----------



## trev

trev said:


> http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...135%26i%3D15%5F1%5F60%26feat%3Dprof/page.html[/img]


 Bummer


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...135%26i%3D15%5F1%5F60%26feat%3Dprof/page.html[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my tail happy adventure with oncoming traffic was the highlight of my weekend tho. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of us were happy to keep our asses behind us!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> no need to warn Jackies they know what she is like :wink:
> that's why we left early to fit new locks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I am mearly an apprentice
> Don't worry about changing the locks, we didn't have a key the last time round
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 bet the bloke is still in the loo sh#### himself scared to come out 
Hevjac roomservice done in a flash :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

trev said:


> bet the bloke is still in the loo sh#### himself scared to come out
> Hevjac roomservice done in a flash :lol: :lol:


Bloke??!! Hmm, I know different :wink:

The truth will out (one day) 

Dave


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my tail happy adventure with oncoming traffic was the highlight of my weekend tho. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of us were happy to keep our asses behind us!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> no need to warn Jackies they know what she is like :wink:
> that's why we left early to fit new locks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I am mearly an apprentice
> Don't worry about changing the locks, we didn't have a key the last time round
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bet the bloke is still in the loo sh#### himself scared to come out
> Hevjac roomservice done in a flash :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't know who go the biggest fright ................. but ohh, it could have been sooooooooo much worse   :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet the bloke is still in the loo sh#### himself scared to come out
> Hevjac roomservice done in a flash :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloke??!! Hmm, I know different :wink:
> 
> The truth will out (one day)
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You just love having _power _over us :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...135%26i%3D15%5F1%5F60%26feat%3Dprof/page.html[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 dont push your luck got plenty of ammo :wink:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...135%26i%3D15%5F1%5F60%26feat%3Dprof/page.html[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont push your luck got plenty of ammo :wink:
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is that a Glenshee piccy Hev?


----------



## Hev

Yup 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Yup
> 
> Hev x


thought you would have some camera shake it was so cold :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> thought you would have some camera shake it was so cold :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## saint

Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!


I'll drop off something to tempt you ................. wee prezzie from Matthew :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Where is the emote for drool!!!?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drop off something to tempt you ................. wee prezzie from Matthew :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Not the keys :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!


Fortnight on Thursday


----------



## saint

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

January for me if I say yes - and say yes to poverty!


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnight on Thursday
Click to expand...

Is that to pay the hotel repair bill?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnight on Thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that to pay the hotel repair bill?
Click to expand...

 :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John-H

What a fabulous event! Thanks to Hev for organising it  I finally got home just after 11pm but it's taken me this long to catch up with the thread and post something!

It was great to see everyone - must do it again  - - Fabulous roads   No tread left on my tyres now :roll:

Still laughing about your mouse comment Trev! :lol:

Here's some pics from my phone:

A wee bit shiney...









Now at least it's a good choice of colour  









Discussion of whether to do doughnuts in the new car!









Castle Urquart coach park - no danger of door dints there thanks to Hev's car park attendent negotiating skills!









And Castle Urquart itself...









Damn - how did that get there?...  









Had to get one of the bin!









Awww - poor wee pixie!









It was a bit wet...









They say cameras never lie - but who's this imposter in Dave's car???  









A good viewpoint...









Winner of this year's pole balancing competition...









Ooo it's a bit cloudy...









The sun breaks through...


















Now what's this interesting looking spy hole?









Hello Dave!









Madam, can we interest you in the contents of our van?









A mean looking bunch...









Nobody fancied a swim  









Who's this then?









Whoever it is is frozen stiff!


----------



## Matthew Brooks

Greetings all

Firstly thanks for a great day and arranging traditional Highland weather was most kind!

Secondly, and on behalf of the Sales team here at Aberdeen Audi, thank you for letting me bring the MKII back!

It was good to meet everyone and put faces to names. It was a shame that a few others were unable to make it but there will be more opportunities to meet.

For those who asked, magnetic ride is in fact in the UK and ready to go - I'll make sure I do plenty of homework before the next meet :wink:

In the meantime if anyone has any questions about the MKI, MKII or any other models send me a PM and I'll do my best to help. If I don't know the answer straight away I'll find out and get back in touch as soon as I can.

Kind regards

Matthew

PS. Did you go back via Braemar?


----------



## DonaldC

Geat photos and comments. I wish I could have made it to the meet, but my other plans were also screwed up as I was ill over the weekend so ultimtaely wouldn't have been able to make the meet. :?

I look forward to the next one! Any ideas of dates?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## ObiWan

Great pictures everybody, sounds like a typical Hev cruise........ wind, rain, loose bends, even looser bowls, oh.................... and more rain!!

Hope to make the next one


----------



## trev

"I want to be in the front"


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnight on Thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that to pay the hotel repair bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

ok who's let the cat out of the bag?? :roll:


----------



## trev

Great pic's john see you at the next meeting


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnight on Thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that to pay the hotel repair bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok who's let the cat out of the bag?? :roll:
Click to expand...

Tell us more then, just because we were not there does not mean we are not interested


----------



## saint

Water-wings were required - and that's not for the weather outside!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> Water-wings were required - and that's not for the weather outside!!!


Hmm, we seem to have a "leak" ...worse than politicians and civil servants you lot 

Dave


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water-wings were required - and that's not for the weather outside!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, we seem to have a "leak" ...worse than politicians and civil servants you lot
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Now who meantioned anything about leaks!!!!!! I heard some were party to more than one!


----------



## davyrest

great weekend again, shame about the weather. Well i guess the next meet will be next year


----------



## saint

Next year - I know there is a Christmas next year but you forget there is one this year too!


----------



## davyrest

sadly for me not for me as i have to work all of december


----------



## Hev

DonaldC said:


> Geat photos and comments. I wish I could have made it to the meet, but my other plans were also screwed up as I was ill over the weekend so ultimtaely wouldn't have been able to make the meet. :?
> 
> I look forward to the next one! Any ideas of dates?
> 
> Cheers
> Donald


We'll get you eventually 

A plot has been hatched for another meet soon (and I don't mean the Christmas one) but give me a chance to look at dates <hint ~ it'll be a bit more local for you too> ............... keep watching the Events Section

Hev x


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> "I want to be in the front"


Well I had spent all day shoving you along! :lol:

Leaks??!! I see no veggies .............. just a very wet weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Well I had spent all day shoving you along! :lol:

Hev x[/quote]
only to the bar  never again stick to the coke, did you put the pool ball back & the pool que?


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> did you put the pool ball back & the pool que?


Was it you???!!!!!
I couldn't work out why I could not get my foot into my boot! ........... the poor we kids on the other table were searching everywhere all day for that ball .......  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnight on Thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that to pay the hotel repair bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok who's let the cat out of the bag?? :roll:
Click to expand...

I'll give you a clue; this person can talk for Scotland, and then some!  :wink:


----------



## trev

The Silver Surfer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh*t the new TT looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Fortnight on Thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that to pay the hotel repair bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok who's let the cat out of the bag?? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a clue; this person can talk for Scotland, and then some!  :wink:
Click to expand...

man or WOMAN ? next clue :roll:


----------



## jock

trev said:


> [I'll give you a clue; this person can talk for Scotland, and then some!  :wink:


man or WOMAN ? next clue :roll:[/quote]

Almost certainly!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## John-H

trev said:


> Great pic's john see you at the next meeting


Thanks Trev - my enthusiasm has not been diluted :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would just apologuise to everyone for the weekend ,having just washed the car I had no idea how filthy it was  
ps Thanks for everyones support :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> I would just apologuise to everyone for the weekend ,having just *washed* the car I had no idea how filthy it was
> ps Thanks for everyones support :roll:


No water shortages when your around, eh?! :wink:

I'll drop you a PM with the tick-tock site in case you haven't found it 

D and Jxx


----------



## slg

Was it Miss Scarlet in the library with the candlestick? :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Was it Miss Scarlet in the library with the candlestick? :roll:


Nah, Jackie and I in the wrong room  :lol: :lol: :lol: - oh how we laughed (mind you, not sure what the person in the loo thought )!!!

Hev x


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> I would just apologuise to everyone for the weekend ,having just washed the car I had no idea how filthy it was
> ps Thanks for everyones support :roll:


no need to apologuise "glad Vall's ok after her operation" breakfast in bed for her tomorrow mate :wink:


----------



## trev

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I'll give you a clue; this person can talk for Scotland, and then some!  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> man or WOMAN ? next clue :roll:
Click to expand...

Almost certainly!

Jock

:lol:[/quote]

do you think :lol:


----------



## trev

John-H said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic's john see you at the next meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Trev - my enthusiasm has not been diluted :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just apologuise to everyone for the weekend ,having just washed the car I had no idea how filthy it was
> ps Thanks for everyones support :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> no need to apologuise "glad Vall's ok after her operation" breakfast in bed for her tomorrow mate :wink:
Click to expand...

0645 start for me ,so it would have to be an early breakfast


----------



## trev

slg said:


> Was it Miss Scarlet in the library with the candlestick? :roll:


hi stuart how's Wendy?

i think miss scarlet in the kitchen with a mouse trap :wink:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just apologuise to everyone for the weekend ,having just washed the car I had no idea how filthy it was
> ps Thanks for everyones support :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> no need to apologuise "glad Vall's ok after her operation" breakfast in bed for her tomorrow mate :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0645 start for me ,so it would have to be an early breakfast
Click to expand...

evelyn's done half a shift by then


----------



## trev

No water shortages when your around, eh?! :wink:

 :lol:


----------



## slg

Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.

Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )


----------



## trev

slg said:


> Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )


hope it's not river rafting she's got planned had enough of water this year :wink: 
glad wendy's getting better will see you at the next one
your not getting rid of the TT are you :?: getting the mk2 :?: :?:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )


Tell Wendy I'm asking for her  - glad things are on the up.

Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:

And yes you are correct, the wee _mouse_ (AKA Humphrey) in the head is working overtime route-planning for a wee jaunt soon 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Wendy I'm asking for her  - glad things are on the up.
> 
> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> And yes you are correct, the wee _mouse_ (AKA Humphrey) in the head is working overtime route-planning for a wee jaunt soon
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev, I saw someone else on the forum today from Carluke (just up the road) for you to pester, although you probably have already  for the next outing.

What's the hamster thinking about then? Another bbq? :lol:


----------



## trev

Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:

Hev x[/quote]

that's not nice :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Wendy I'm asking for her  - glad things are on the up.
> 
> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> And yes you are correct, the wee _mouse_ (AKA Humphrey) in the head is working overtime route-planning for a wee jaunt soon
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev, I saw someone else on the forum today from Carluke (just up the road) for you to pester, although you probably have already  for the next outing.
> 
> What's the hamster thinking about then? Another bbq? :lol:
Click to expand...

Name and shame!!!!!! I feel another batch of PM's going out 

I'll not spill the beans just yet ..................... <hints> TT's, driving, laughing, food!

Hev x


----------



## slg

trev said:


> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 that's not nice :roll:[/quote]

The car i'm thinking about isn't that slow!!! :wink:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> that's not nice :roll:
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Wendy I'm asking for her  - glad things are on the up.
> 
> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> And yes you are correct, the wee _mouse_ (AKA Humphrey) in the head is working overtime route-planning for a wee jaunt soon
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev, I saw someone else on the forum today from Carluke (just up the road) for you to pester, although you probably have already  for the next outing.
> 
> What's the hamster thinking about then?  Another bbq? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Name* and shame!!!!!! I feel another batch of PM's going out
> 
> I'll not spill the beans just yet ..................... <hints> TT's, driving, laughing, food!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I would if I could find the name & thread! :roll: 

That really does look like one of your hugs.


----------



## trev

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> that's not nice :roll:
Click to expand...

The car i'm thinking about isn't that slow!!! :wink: [/quote]

ok get the hint just tell me the route end ill meet you their


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> I would if I could find the name & thread! :roll:
> 
> That really does look like one of your hugs.


You got a problem with my hugs?  :roll:



trev said:


> ok get the hint just tell me the route end ill meet you their


awww bless :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better now trev. She had to go back in on Saturday but got her out today, feeling & looking a lot better now.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the next one now, sounds like we missed a great weekend. Noticed that Hev may have something planned in the near future aswell (downside is that I may not have the TT  )
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Wendy I'm asking for her  - glad things are on the up.
> 
> Don't worry about not having the TT, we'll just demote you too the back ............ behind trev as punishment :lol:
> 
> And yes you are correct, the wee _mouse_ (AKA Humphrey) in the head is working overtime route-planning for a wee jaunt soon
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hev, found him for you - user name of DMZ (on the porter cable thread)

There are also approx another 24 users who have registered on this site from Scotland since June. If you want their names, I'll Pm them rather than list on here - already slightly OT.

Do you feel like giving out any more info on the next meeting? 
(I don't have much patience :roll: )


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> There are also approx another 24 users who have registered on this site from Scotland since June. If you want their names, I'll Pm them rather than list on here - already slightly OT.


You stalker!!!!! :lol: But my secret is out.......... you should see my outbox after I post about a new meet :roll:. But yes, send it over and I'll see if I've missed anyone :wink:. Oh and DMZ hasn't got away lightly in the past (or in the future..... :wink



slg said:


> Do you feel like giving out any more info on the next meeting?
> (I don't have much patience :roll: )


Ok, let me look at dates first ................. I promise there'll be a new thread tonight 

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are also approx another 24 users who have registered on this site from Scotland since June. If you want their names, I'll Pm them rather than list on here - already slightly OT.
> 
> 
> 
> You stalker!!!!! :lol: But my secret is out.......... you should see my outbox after I post about a new meet :roll:. But yes, send it over and I'll see if I've missed anyone :wink:. Oh and DMZ hasn't got away lightly in the past (or in the future..... :wink
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel like giving out any more info on the next meeting?
> (I don't have much patience :roll: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, let me look at dates first ................. I promise there'll be a new thread tonight
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

dont leave it too late going to my bed shortly(still got a hangover) :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> dont leave it too late going to my bed shortly(still got a hangover) :lol:


Lightweight! :lol:

Ok, keep the 19th November clear :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Heres a quick few piccies


----------



## CapnOats

Afternoon Everyone!

I popped round to Richard's (Asmodeus) last night to pick up the photos.

Like last time, if you go to 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capnoats/sets/72157594323030442/
you'll be able to see the whole list as a set or slideshow and download them at various resolutions, if you're that way inclined.



Reasonably Straight Line for that Time in the Morning




3.2 V6 S-Tronic Audi TT Mark 2




3.2 V6 S-Tronic Audi TT Mark 2




3.2 V6 S-Tronic Audi TT Mark 2




I Don't Know What I've Done but I'm Being Told Off!


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## CapnOats

And He's Off!




Mayhem at the Garage




View at Loch Ness




Urqhuart Castle




A potentional "Other Marque"?


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## CapnOats

Like last time, if you go to 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capnoats/sets/72157594323030442/
you'll be able to see the whole list as a set or slideshow and download them at various resolutions, if you're that way inclined.



Up in the Hills




Up in the Hills




Seclusion




Come Rain, Sleet or Snow?




Brake!!!


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## CapnOats

Balmoral




All by myself!




On Top of the World




Heading Home


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## trev

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work


----------



## CapnOats

trev said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work


Cheers Trev! 

I'm well chuffed with the article - it's only been very slightly edited. It's almost exactly what I wrote. Not bad considering I failed English!

My copy arrived yesterday and from the looks of things the whole mag has a very scottish slant this time round.


----------



## trev

I Don't Know What I've Done but I'm Being Told Off!


Mike,
CapnOats[/quote]

Mike think you have to overtake on the outside not on the pavement :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Excellent pics, Mike & Richard.  Really enjoyed looking at everyone's pics.  (I'll need to check if there any that are worth posting in my camera phone.)



I Don't Know What I've Done but I'm Being Told Off!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LOL at this one. It's not like Dave to have a rant is it?  :wink:

I think he was annoyed at not being at the front of the pack and that's why he overtook you at warp speed.  :wink:


----------



## trev

CapnOats said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Trev!
> 
> I'm well chuffed with the article - it's only been very slightly edited. It's almost exactly what I wrote. Not bad considering I failed English!
> 
> My copy arrived yesterday and from the looks of things the whole mag has a very scottish slant this time round.
Click to expand...

so you should be not going to show this one to my mates though :lol: 
pinched some of your photos hope you dont mind :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

trev said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work


Hmmm, not being a TTOC member, I don't get AbsoluTTe.  Is there anyway I can buy the issue or is anyone able to scan the relevant articles?


----------



## trev

The Silver Surfer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, not being a TTOC member, I don't get AbsoluTTe.  Is there anyway I can buy the issue or is anyone able to scan the relevant articles?
Click to expand...

pm your address will post it to you mate :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

trev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, not being a TTOC member, I don't get AbsoluTTe.  Is there anyway I can buy the issue or is anyone able to scan the relevant articles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm your address will post it to you mate :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks, trev. PM sent.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great article great meet what else was great ah yes the food on Saturday  :lol: :lol:


----------



## CapnOats

trev said:


> so you should be not going to show this one to my mates though :lol:
> pinched some of your photos hope you dont mind :wink:


I've got another 80 or so piccies, and I've got the ones I posted at higher resolution if anyone wants them.

PM me you're address and I'll pop a CD in the post.


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you should be not going to show this one to my mates though :lol:
> pinched some of your photos hope you dont mind :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got another 80 or so piccies, and I've got the ones I posted at higher resolution if anyone wants them.
> 
> PM me you're address and I'll pop a CD in the post.
Click to expand...

Yes please!!!!!  ................. address in the mail :wink:

Pics look fab and AbsoluTTe article .................. what a guy! 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you should be not going to show this one to my mates though :lol:
> pinched some of your photos hope you dont mind :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got another 80 or so piccies, and I've got the ones I posted at higher resolution if anyone wants them.
> 
> PM me you're address and I'll pop a CD in the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please!!!!!  ................. address in the mail :wink:
> 
> Pics look fab and AbsoluTTe article .................. what a guy!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Some great pics of the weekend there.

As for AbsoluTTe - I've never had my pic in the one magazine that many times, although I wouldn't have minded if the one holding my hands out for the arrow length was left in the bin. I should sue! Who said you could use that? :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint

Somebody has my reg!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> As for AbsoluTTe - I've never had my pic in the one magazine that many times, although I wouldn't have minded if the one holding my hands out for the arrow length was left in the bin. I should sue! Who said you could use that? :roll: :wink:


The owner of the pic has the rights ................ you gave up any rights you had when you turned up :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Somebody has my reg!


Missing a letter methinks! - but definately missing something :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for AbsoluTTe - I've never had my pic in the one magazine that many times, although I wouldn't have minded if the one holding my hands out for the arrow length was left in the bin. I should sue! Who said you could use that? :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the pic has the rights ................ you gave up any rights you had when you turned up :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Was that in the small print?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for AbsoluTTe - I've never had my pic in the one magazine that many times, although I wouldn't have minded if the one holding my hands out for the arrow length was left in the bin. I should sue! Who said you could use that? :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the pic has the rights ................ you gave up any rights you had when you turned up :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that in the small print?
Click to expand...

Yup! 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for AbsoluTTe - I've never had my pic in the one magazine that many times, although I wouldn't have minded if the one holding my hands out for the arrow length was left in the bin. I should sue! Who said you could use that? :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the pic has the rights ................ you gave up any rights you had when you turned up :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that in the small print?
Click to expand...

I cannot tell a lie :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

The Silver Surfer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great pics Mike & a great write up in the absoluTTe keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, not being a TTOC member, I don't get AbsoluTTe.  Is there anyway I can buy the issue or is anyone able to scan the relevant articles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm your address will post it to you mate :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, trev. PM sent.
Click to expand...

And I will send the invoice, you should join the TTOC, its great value and you get original.............................. unlike Trev from now on


----------



## trev

And I will send the invoice, you should join the TTOC, its great value and you get original.............................. unlike Trev from now on [/quote]

oooh dear in the bad book's again :roll:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will send the invoice, you should join the TTOC, its great value and you get original.............................. unlike Trev from now on
> 
> 
> 
> oooh dear in the bad book's again :roll:
Click to expand...

Quick, start grovelling :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

CapnOats said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you should be not going to show this one to my mates though :lol:
> pinched some of your photos hope you dont mind :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got another 80 or so piccies, and I've got the ones I posted at higher resolution if anyone wants them.
> 
> PM me you're address and I'll pop a CD in the post.
Click to expand...

pm sent mike


----------



## saint

TTOC membership..... hrm


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> And I will send the invoice, you should join the TTOC, its great value and you get original.............................. unlike Trev from now on


 oooh dear in the bad book's again :roll:[/quote]

I would shoot you but you know that I would miss :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

There is a lovely piccy of Hev at the back of Absolutte taken by David Bailey I assume :wink:


----------



## saint

wonders never cease


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> TTOC membership..... hrm


thank you for that little reminder!!!!! :wink:

Is it not about time you did something to rectify THAT matter????

Hev x


----------



## saint

maybe 4th time lucky


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> There is a lovely piccy of Hev at the back of Absolutte taken by David Bailey I assume :wink:


The one and only :wink: .............

Hev x


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> maybe 4th time lucky


well is it ordered yet? you can get TTOC membership first ya know :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will send the invoice, you should join the TTOC, its great value and you get original.............................. unlike Trev from now on
> 
> 
> 
> oooh dear in the bad book's again :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quick, start grovelling :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

started :wink: 6 pm sent to the boss ( think that's enough eh )


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will send the invoice, you should join the TTOC, its great value and you get original.............................. unlike Trev from now on
> 
> 
> 
> oooh dear in the bad book's again :roll:
Click to expand...

I would shoot you but you know that I would miss :wink:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: 
great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)


hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:

But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
Click to expand...

yup ............ "look! I can do this" 

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 or........ this is how you dive into the pool


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
Click to expand...

if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!  
For those non-members ...........









Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!
> For those non-members ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Low & behold the Red sea parted :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!
> For those non-members ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Low & behold the Red sea parted :roll:
Click to expand...

And for my next trick I shall make arrows go backwards :roll:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!
> For those non-members ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Low & behold the Red sea parted :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for my next trick I shall make arrows go backwards :roll:
Click to expand...

just like that


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!
> For those non-members ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Low & behold the Red sea parted :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for my next trick I shall make arrows go backwards :roll:
Click to expand...

hehehehehe - caption competition :twisted: ~I suspect we may be dead-meat soon :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

I need to take the water out of someone this week   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

CapnOats said:


> I Don't Know What I've Done but I'm Being Told Off!


Wrong caption....should be "I've told you not speak to starngers as we overtake" 

Seriously though, that's a lovely bunch of pics Mike and Richard!

A copy on CD would be much appreciated, thanks 

Still haven't looked to see what we've snapped, nothing with same flair as those we've seen so far I'm sure. Except for perhaps, "Hev thro' the keyhole" :wink:

Jackie xx and Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Still haven't looked to see what we've snapped, nothing with same flair as those we've seen so far I'm sure. Except for perhaps, "Hev thro' the keyhole" :wink:


As I thought. All I wanted was a picture of hills and mountains and I got this...










Sweet eh :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hev

note to self ~ I must get more sleep!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> note to self ~ I must get more sleep!!!!!
> 
> Hev x


Or drink less :wink. Now put that bottle down and go to bo-bo's :wink:

Dxx


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!
> For those non-members ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Excuse me Hev, I have the copyright for this......... I will also be invoicing you along with Trev ........... Sorry Stu for your 15 minutes of fame :wink:


----------



## slg

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of you by the way in the absolutte should be on the front cover ( is that enough grovelling Hev)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, might need a tad more tho :lol:
> 
> But I think slg's pic should have been on the front!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the "whos been at the superglue "pic :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup ............ "look! I can do this"
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or........ this is how you dive into the pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he keeps his head up like that, he'll do a belly flop!
> For those non-members ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Low & behold the Red sea parted* :roll:
Click to expand...

Usually only hear the "Oh God & Jesus" moments in the bedroom aswell!!


----------



## slg

How did you manage to miss from that range?


----------

